# Challenging FOOLS Fountain



## FortTech (Dec 27, 2008)

I want to create an upside down fountain that sits in the middle of the village in Neil Simon's _FOOLS_ ... Ideally, it would be constructed upside down (not difficult) ...but also appear to flow uphill ... until the curse is lifted, then it would flow as normal. Any ideas?


----------



## renegadeblack (Dec 29, 2008)

You know how sometimes on the highway cars wheels look like they're goning backwards because of the AC in the lights? I'm thinking maybe something with strobes of sorts? Maybe?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 29, 2008)

Design it with a multi-tiered overflowing cascade sort of look (I'm thinking upside down wedding cake) with a collection basin at the bottom. Then install two different pump systems. Have one squirt up at the "cake" structure from what would normally be the collection basin and have it then drain down hidden inside the fountain. Then have the second pump system create a nice overflowing cascade from the top.


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would use a combination of 1 mil plastic sheeting and gobo rotators to simulate flowing water. While not an upside down fountain, a photograph of this technique can be found in the gallery section the Pageant of the Masters web site.


----------



## Sayen (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw a very effective garden fountain once that was designed to look like the water was flowing uphill. The water actually ran down a track, while the resupply was piped up underneath a transparent surface. The moving water on top supplied movement, while bubbles in the resupply directed the eye to think the water was flowing up - you could probably do the same with some clear tubing.

I would test it at distance under stage lights - I'm not sure how well this would show up for the audience.


----------



## renegadeblack (Jan 5, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> I would use a combination of 1 mil plastic sheeting and gobo rotators to simulate flowing water. While not an upside down fountain, a photograph of this technique can be found in the gallery section the Pageant of the Masters web site.



So that's what you're talking about with the moving pictures, that is SOOO cool!


----------



## bobgaggle (Jan 5, 2009)

i have no idea. Fools was the first show that I TD'd and built, and i adopted a philosophy for my building... "Well, the townspeople are fools, so it has to look like a fool built it" then i would feel better about myself. sigh


----------



## FortTech (Jan 10, 2009)

Love that philosophy...yes, the upside down fountain is certainly one of those "if we have the time and moivation, it would be really cool" effects .... but it is not essential to the story line... after all.... it is quite plausible that the fountain was there before the curse!


----------



## FortTech (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome photos...what great idea..i will hare the whole pageant of the masters idea with my dance department


----------

